# We're Going To Our First "Show"



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Heyy,*

*So we've done one sporting night, but I'm not counting that as a show. But hopefully next weekend on the 6th, Chinga and I will be going to Runcorn and competeing in our first/last 12 and Unders 50cm Show Jumping. I'm hoping to do well, placing anything above 6th is my goal, but I don't really care what we place in, I'd just love to have a clear round. Just thought I'd share with you all*


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thats great
but just to worn you all the jumping shows I go to there are always lots of people so its hard to place anything so don't get your hopes up
but it may diferent in QLD then here


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Yay! Sounds like fun. Be careful, be prepared, and have a great time! oh and we on the HF want pics!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> Yay! Sounds like fun. Be careful, be prepared, and have a great time! oh and we on the HF want pics!


Pic pic pic pic pics!!!  Have a ton of fun!! good luck.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thankyou, hopefully I can go if I have my pony club uniforms.


----------



## Fourpaws (Jan 29, 2010)

i am going to my first show in April. and i have some questions.
in pleasure showing
if your horse picks up the wrong lead can you switch it? 
Thanks i need a lot of advise on shows. 

I'm showing a 27-yr-old appendix quarter horse in pleasure. Thanks


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Fourpaws said:


> if your horse picks up the wrong lead can you switch it?


You HAVE to change (wel I suppose you don't HAVE to but you won't place in the ribbons if there are more than 6 riders). Sometimes if you change before the judge notices you can get lucky and won't get docked.


----------

